# Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand



## ST_B (2. Januar 2014)

*Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Vor einiger Zeit als ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen „Darstellungsvariante“ für meinen PC war ist mir folgender Thread begegnet. 
([Gallery / Build Log] Ultimate Wall Mount Rig - MAXXPlanck V2 (Completed))

Die Idee den PC als Kunstwerk an die Wand zu hängen … genial!
Meiner sollte jedoch weniger steril wirken, ein wenig Chaos gehört einfach dazu…




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Eckdaten des Systems:*
ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (EKWB Cooling)
Intel Core i7 4770K (EKWB Cooling)
32 GB Corsair Venegance
2x Zotac GTX 680 4GB (EKWB Cooling inkl. Backplane)
be quite! Dark Power Pro 1200W
2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD RAID 0
4x Western Digital HDD 1TB – 2x RAID 1
2x Western Digital 2,5“ HDD 500GB für Mac

*Kühlung:*
2x EKWB 360 Radiatoren 40mm
2x Aqua Computer aquastream XT usb
2x EKWB 250mm Ausgleichsbehälter
2x Bitfenix Durchflusssensoren
4x Temperatursensoren
Aquatube für 4 HDDs
NZXT Lüftersteuerung für die Radiatoren

*Displays:*
LG 29“ Display
Belinea s.Display für Stifteingabe

*Der Umbau:*
Zunächst einmal hieß es natürlich das Originalsystem zu demontieren und alle Teile zu reinigen, sofern notwendig. Der Benchtable lieferte im späteren Verlauf noch passende Teile und Schrauben



Spoiler













Nachdem die komplette Hardware zerlegt und gereinigt war ging es mit der „Freien Planungsphase“ los. 
Zugegeben im Nachgang betrachtet hätte ich auf meine Unterstützer hören sollen und mehr messen  ... das hätte das ein oder andere an Arbeit gespart. Beim Nachfolger weiß ich es besser…



Spoiler






















Stück für Stück wurde die Hardware montiert und in Position gebracht



Spoiler











Der Versuch die Grafikkarten Frei nebeneinander zu legen musste später leider aufgrund zu kurzer SLI Brücken Rückgängig gemacht werden. Sehr schade
Nachdem Alle Teile vormontiert wurden, hieß es wieder – alles Runter… Carbonfolie. Ging erstaunlich leicht…



Spoiler










Da ich ein großer Freund des Herstellers Razer bin hielt ich es für eine gute Idee das Logo in einem UV Grün auf die Folie zu sprühen. Genutzt wurde hierfür Farbe von Montana (Infra Green)



Spoiler













Nachdem Das Logo getrocknet war haben wir die Basis noch mit einem Nebel aus der Grünen Farbe bedeckt um vereinzelte Reflektionen zu erzeugen. 
Nach Trocknung wurde die überschüssige Farbe abgewischt, sodass nur noch feine Sprenkler zu sehen waren. 
Anschließend wurden die Komponenten montiert.



Spoiler



















Das Verschlauchen und Verkabeln hat einiges an Zeit in Anspruch genommen… Es sind ja doch mehr als zwei Kabel die hier genutzt werden



Spoiler
















Nachdem Alles fertig war und die Lauffähigkeit des Systems getestet wurde es endlich an die Wand gebracht. 
Anschließend ging es dem Tisch an den Kragen



Spoiler
























Ca. 2 Wochen Später kam endlich das separate Netzteil für die Beleuchtung. Insgesamt kommen 12 Kaltlichtkathoden zum Einsatz. LED Beleuchtung (variabel nach Temperatur und Lautstärke) und Strommessung ist für dieses Jahr geplant.



Spoiler














Vielen Dank für eure Zeit. Verbesserungsvorschläge und Anregungen sind gern gesehen


----------



## CmdCobra (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Echt cool  

Mal was anderes als Schreibtisch Mods. Gefällt mir 

der Commander


----------



## Joselman (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Ich finde das mal richtig Hammer. Die Idee hatte ich auch schon aber du machst es einfach. Geil!


----------



## Gordon-1979 (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Geile Idee, selbst Luftkühlung würde mir der Idee verdammt geil abgehen und nie hohe Temps erreichen.
Carbon-Folie ist auch toll und passt perfekt dazu, aber das hätte ich anders gemacht:
1. Hätte ich es auf eine MDF-Platte gemacht, die ist feiner in der Struktur,da man dann die Unebenheiten der OSB Platte sieht.
2. Das Razer Logo hätte ich weggelassen da es ohne besser aussieht.
3. Ich hätte AGBs und Pumpen an die selben Positionen (Spiegelverkehrt) angebracht, sieht Besser dann aus, dann dementsprechend die Hardware verteilt.

Trotzdem weiter so und Willkommen bei PCGH.


----------



## FeuerToifel (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

sieht gut aus soweit. das einzige, was mich gerade so spontan stört, sind die gut sichtbaren riserkabel. vllt nochmal schwarz färben, dass die nicht mehr so rausstechen? klebefolie sollte ja ausreichen.


----------



## JaniZz (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Das design ist jetzt nicht mein ding, aber die idee ist klasse!

Werde das auch mal so ausprobieren!


----------



## ST_B (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. 

Das ganze hat ca. 10 Tage gedauert aufgrund von Lieferschwierigkeiten der Adapterkabel für das Netzteil... 
Das mit Den Riser Kabeln hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, allerdings bin ich froh das es jetzt alles läuft  Crosstalk lässt grüßen.

Der Nächste Schritt sind wie gesagt die LEDs und die entsprechende Ansteuerung, dann mach ich das ganze nochmal richtig ... sofern die Zeit es zulässt.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## FrozenEYZ (2. Januar 2014)

Sehr geile Idee, finde ich echt klasse 

Nur die Einbindung der Bilder hat anscheinend nicht richtig funktioniert? 
Ich kann auf meinem Mobilgerät das Endergebnis nicht sehen, der "Spoiler" ist ein grauer Kasten


----------



## ST_B (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Ja wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie ich in diesem Forum Bilder vernünftig einbinde 

Wenn ich es nur als IMG mache verrutscht mir der ganze Text ...


----------



## FeuerToifel (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

die bilder kannst du hier im forum nicht einbinden. die musst du hier direkt hochladen.


----------



## ST_B (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Anstelle die Fotos nochmal neu hochzuladen, hier ein kleines Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRtwNc2Ecz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NX-Reeper (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Kannst du mir verraten wo du die Riser Kabel her hast? Suche schon lange welche, finde allerdings immer nur die breiten, die max. 20cm lang sind.


----------



## ST_B (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



NX-Reeper schrieb:


> Kannst du mir verraten wo du die Riser Kabel her hast? Suche schon lange welche, finde allerdings immer nur die breiten, die max. 20cm lang sind.



Klar, gerne doch: 

8KC3-0726-0500 3M Electronic Solutions Division | Mouser

Die Schirmung hat aber leider nicht gereicht um die Karten wie vorgesehen am ersten und am dritten Slot zu betreiben.


----------



## Plutonix (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



ST_B schrieb:


> Klar, gerne doch:
> 
> 8KC3-0726-0500 3M Electronic Solutions Division | Mouser
> 
> Die Schirmung hat aber leider nicht gereicht um die Karten wie vorgesehen am ersten und am dritten Slot zu betreiben.





79,19€ inkl.   ist das Ding aus Gold oder Platin?
Geht es auch ein weng günstiger?

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Abend,

klar geht es auch günstiger. Du bekommst die Riser schon für unter 20€

Da ich allerdings ein SLI System betreiben wollte ist die Schrimung der Kabel wichtig, da ansonsten Crosstalk entsteht. Das bedeutet das Grafikkarte 1 Signale von der zweiten Grafikkarte bekommt, und damit bootet dein Rechner im schlimmsten Fall nicht mehr. Ich war ehrlich gesagt auch ein wenig erschrocken über den Preis, bin aber froh diese Kabel gewählt zu haben. In der Performance kaum ein Unterschied zur "normalen" Konfiguration... Klar in Benchmarks fehlen mir vlt. ein Paar Punkte... aber wenn die Leistung eh überdimensioniert ist --> Wayne 

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich von den günstigen Produkten nur abraten. Und sind wir ehrlich. Wer sich ein Riser Kabel zulegen möchte, hat kein normales System mehr. 

Gern bin ich aber auch bereit mich eines besseren belehren zu lassen. 

BTW: Low Budget Variante: Günstiges Kabel selbst mit mehreren Schichten Alufolie umwickeln... Soll wohl funktionieren. (war für mich aber keine Option)

Ich bin derzeit in Gesprächen mit verschiedenen Tischlern... Eventuell, sofern das Feedback und der Preis der Tischler stimmt werde ich dieses Projekt noch weiter nach vorne Treiben...

Was meint ihr? ist es die Mühe Wert und denkt Ihr, dass es Menschen wie mich gibt, die Ihren PC nicht nur als Arbeitsmaschine sondern auch als "Kunstwerk" sehen?

Ich wünsche allen ein tolles 2014!

Stefan


----------



## NX-Reeper (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Natürlich gibts solche Menschen. Guck dir doch mal Tagebücher hier im Forum an.
Spontan fallen mir da so der Copperhead 2.0, Silverstone Raven im ROG Look, oder der Hammer Mod von Fabspeed ein. 
Allesamt kleine Kunstwerke.

Zu den Risern. Gibts den auch 50cm Riser für günstiger? Bisher habe ich echt nur die 20cm dinger gefunden. Bringen ja nicht viel.


----------



## ST_B (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



NX-Reeper schrieb:


> Natürlich gibts solche Menschen. Guck dir doch mal Tagebücher hier im Forum an.
> Spontan fallen mir da so der Copperhead 2.0, Silverstone Raven im ROG Look, oder der Hammer Mod von Fabspeed ein.
> Allesamt kleine Kunstwerke.
> 
> Zu den Risern. Gibts den auch 50cm Riser für günstiger? Bisher habe ich echt nur die 20cm dinger gefunden. Bringen ja nicht viel.


 
Guten Morgen,

als ich damals gesucht hatte war Mouser.com der einzige Onlinehändler wo das Kabel verfügbar war.

Herstellernummer: 8KC3-0726-0500

Sicherlich kann man auch andere versuchen

Amazon.de: pci x16 riser

Aber da hab ich keine Erfahrungen


----------



## alm0st (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Sowas in der Art hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt aber ich möchte wenn dann das ganze System in einer Art Glas/Plexikasten verbauen.


----------



## NX-Reeper (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Die Riser bei Amazon sind alle max. 20cm lang. Gibts 50cm nicht in günstig?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Selbst 300mm, bekommt man keine. Selber bauen habe ich nichts gefunden.


----------



## Plutonix (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Und wenn du 20cm + 15cm oder 20cm nimmst? 
Ist nicht das beste, aber kann mal einer testen? 

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



Plutonix schrieb:


> Und wenn du 20cm + 15cm oder 20cm nimmst?
> Ist nicht das beste, aber kann mal einer testen?
> 
> Gruß, Plutonix


 
Ich vermute das hier, sofern es überhaupt funktioniert, Leistung verloren geht. Aber ja, probiert es mal aus


----------



## Plutonix (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Guten Morgen!
Gibts schon was neues?
Wie hast du das NT befestigt?

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Guten Abend,

von meiner Seite aus nichts neues. Das mit den LEDs ist doch ein wenig komplizierter als erwartet 

Und vom Rest? Hat denn mal jemand die Billig Riser probiert?

Ich bin gerade mit einer Tischlerei im Gespräch um das ganze noch einmal mit einem CNC Profil erstellen zu lassen... Bin gespannt

Stefan


----------



## Plutonix (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hi, ich hab so änliches Projekt gerade am laufen 
Was meinst du mit LEDs? Wegen der Beleuchtung?
Billig Riser habe ich nur 1 da und da kann ich nicht testen, werde aber warscheindlich auch eine 50 cm von 3M kaufen.
Wie ist mit der Tischlerei, was würde es denn kosten und wie machst du die Zeichnung, Programm?

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



Plutonix schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab so änliches Projekt gerade am laufen
> Was meinst du mit LEDs? Wegen der Beleuchtung?
> Billig Riser habe ich nur 1 da und da kann ich nicht testen, werde aber warscheindlich auch eine 50 cm von 3M kaufen.
> Wie ist mit der Tischlerei, was würde es denn kosten und wie machst du die Zeichnung, Programm?
> ...


 
Hallo,

das freut mich. Bin gespannt auf deine Vision.

Mit den LEDs gestalltet sich dahingehend schwer, dass ich nicht nur eine klassische Beleuchtung haben möchte, sondern die LEDs je nach Temperatur die Farben wechseln und die Leuchtstärke erhöhen sollen. Ebenso (das soll dann umschaltbar werden) sollen Sie je nach Geräuschpegel heller oder dunkler werden.

(Wenn ich besirpielsweise Battlefield Spiele und das Bose System voll aufdrehe soll es dann neben mir wild flackern  )

Auf deine Frage wie ich das Netzteil befestigt habe: Schwarze Winkel unter das Netzteil und hinten ans Netzteil ran

Mit der Tischlerei kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen - wir sind noch am klären was wie wo


----------



## Psychopath (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Alter ist das GEIL !!! 

jetzt habe ich eine neue Idee ...   

Danke,

sehr geil...
sehr geile arbeit


----------



## ST_B (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Vielen lieben Dank 



Psychopath schrieb:


> Alter ist das GEIL !!!
> 
> jetzt habe ich eine neue Idee ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Thoriig (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Moderne Kunst der Informatik. Wirklich ein klasse Bild an der Wand 

Sehr geiles Projekt. Respekt


----------



## Plutonix (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



ST_B schrieb:


> Mit den LEDs gestalltet sich dahingehend schwer, dass ich nicht nur eine klassische Beleuchtung haben möchte, sondern die LEDs je nach Temperatur die Farben wechseln und die Leuchtstärke erhöhen sollen. Ebenso (das soll dann umschaltbar werden) sollen Sie je nach Geräuschpegel heller oder dunkler werden.
> (Wenn ich besirpielsweise Battlefield Spiele und das Bose System voll aufdrehe soll es dann neben mir wild flackern  )
> Mit der Tischlerei kann ich noch nichts genaues sagen - wir sind noch am klären was wie wo



Wenn die Leds doch flackern, da kriegt man doch einen Anfall oder so 
Alleine wenn ich schon BF4 Spiele hab ich schon des 

Idee währe es wenn du so einen IR-Sender per PC steuern kannst, dann kannst du über ein Programm des schon machen.
Mit einer Tischlerei habe ich auch gedacht, alles per CNC fräsen ist schon was feines, ist ja nur 16 mm MDF Platte 

PS: hat bei dir auch das Kabel stolze *94,24€* inkl. gekostet?  

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



Plutonix schrieb:


> Wenn die Leds doch flackern, da kriegt man doch einen Anfall oder so
> Alleine wenn ich schon BF4 Spiele hab ich schon des
> 
> Idee währe es wenn du so einen IR-Sender per PC steuern kannst, dann kannst du über ein Programm des schon machen.
> ...


 
Genau per CNC ist der Plan, aber dafür muss ich erst alles nochmal ausmessen 

Die Kabel waren wirklich nicht billig... glaube 82€ ohne MwSt...

Aber sie funktionieren, und das ist das wichtige


----------



## Plutonix (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hi, dann muss ich doch mal das Kabel kaufen.... 
 So langsam überschreite ich die 1500€ schon... 

 Mit welchem Programm machst du den Plan?

 Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hallo,

die Planung und Zeichnung würde ich auch über die Tischlerei machen lassen, da ich keine passende Software habe und mich damit auch nicht auskenne. 

Was auch noch stark vom Preis her reinhaut sind die Kabelverlängerungen. Ich habe hier die gesleevten von Bitfenix genommen, weil ich die am schönsten fand.



Plutonix schrieb:


> Hi, dann muss ich doch mal das Kabel kaufen....
> So langsam überschreite ich die 1500€ schon...
> 
> Mit welchem Programm machst du den Plan?
> ...


----------



## ST_B (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Gibts was neues bei Euch? Wir sind immer noch in der Planungsphase - ich versuche mich noch am Design...


----------



## Plutonix (10. März 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Guten Morgen!
Die Woche fange ich mit meiner Bastelei an 
Es ist viel Planung erforderlich, ist nicht so einfach und dann noch das Wasser 
Gibts Bilder von euch? oder was anderes?

Gruß, Plutonix


----------



## ST_B (10. März 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hey, das klingt doch super.

Ja Planung ist da notwendig und glaube mir egal was du planst - irgendwo wird es nicht ganz passen (meine Grafikkarten waren nebeneinander geplant und angebaut. Nur die SLI Brücke war 2mm zu kurz *lach*

Ich bin gespannt auf dein Projekt.

Bilder von mir gibt es wenn ich mit dem Design zufrieden bin. Ich versuche mich daran da "Schwingungen" im Außenbereich wie Schwertklingen wirken zu lassen... aber irgendwie .... klappt das nicht

LG

Stefan


----------



## ST_B (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich habe wieder umgebaut (alles wieder in ein Gehäuse ....) da ich umgezogen bin. Nun habe ich 2x Riser Kabel Übrig, falls jemand Interesse hat einfach kurz anschreiben

Lieben Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Was würden die den Kosten?


----------



## ST_B (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Was sagst du zu 50€ Pro Riser? Sind natürlich keinen neuen und haben durch den Rückbau Kratzer erhalten. Aber funktionieren noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Sumpfig (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

ist das ne geile Idee

nur schdae (oder Glück), dass ich keine leere Wand habe, die gross genug ist


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

50€ sind schon in Ordnung, aber leider bin ich Raus.
Schade das Dein Projekt vorbei ist, fand es Toll.


----------



## ST_B (2. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Guten Morgen, 

es wird sicherlich ein neues Projekt kommen. Jetzt ist erstmal das neue Arbeitszimmer dran. Das braucht ja auch eine gewisse Zeit 

Und so schlecht sieht das Ganze im Gehäuse ja nun auch nicht aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG aus Berlin


----------



## Sumpfig (2. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Schreibtisch mit variabler Höhe... neid... 
elektrisch oder manuell?


----------



## ST_B (2. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Ein Kenner.... elektrisch - wenn dann richtig.

Gibt es im Moment auch wirklich zu Spott Preisen. Wenn ich bedenke was ich damals bezahlt habe. Aber auf der anderen Seite, jeden einzelnen Cent wert.

https://www.inwerk-bueromoebel.de/hoehenverstellbare_schreibtische-bm10k.htm


----------



## ST_B (2. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



Plutonix schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Die Woche fange ich mit meiner Bastelei an
> Es ist viel Planung erforderlich, ist nicht so einfach und dann noch das Wasser
> Gibts Bilder von euch? oder was anderes?
> ...



Wie sieht es hier eigentlich aus? Wir wollen Bilder!


----------



## Dillen123 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Gefällt mir gut, nur kurz von A nach B transportieren ist nicht...


----------



## Sumpfig (5. September 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



ST_B schrieb:


> Ein Kenner.... elektrisch - wenn dann richtig.
> 
> Gibt es im Moment auch wirklich zu Spott Preisen. Wenn ich bedenke was ich damals bezahlt habe. Aber auf der anderen Seite, jeden einzelnen Cent wert.
> 
> https://www.inwerk-bueromoebel.de/hoehenverstellbare_schreibtische-bm10k.htm



danke für den Link.
399 Euro ist ja wirklich geschenkt für so ein Teil.
Das dumme ist nur, wenn ich mir einen kaufe, dann will meine Frau auch einen.
Ich notier ihn aber trotzdem mal auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## katzenatze (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Also der Arbeits-/Zockplatz vom TE ist wirklich verdammt nice! Da bekommt man direkt Bock ähnliches zu bauen.
Wie ist der ganze Kabelsalat unter dem Tisch eigentlich gelöst, bzw. wie verhalten sich die Kabel, wenn der Tisch hoch- bzw. runtergefahren wird? Das würde mich besonders interessieren, da ich mir für meine Zockstation auch so einen schönen Tisch im neuen Jahr holen will.

Den Inwerktisch hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst - Allerdings stimmt das mit den 399€ aber nicht - da kommen noch 89€ (!) Versandkosten und die Mehrwertsteuer drauf. Dann biste schon bei 560€  Absetzen werd ich den net können - daher schmerzen mich die zusätzlichen 19% besonders. Gibt so 2-3 Angebote, wo es nen Tick günstiger ist. Den günstigsten Tisch (inkl. Steuer und Versand wohlgemerkt )habe ich hier für 439€ gefunden: http://www.bueromoebel-experte.de/hoehenverstellbare-schreibtische 
Allerdings finde ich den von der Breite her untypisch mit 1,50m. Ansonsten ist dann vllt. noch der Schwede eine brauchbare Alternative . Nur da nervt mich die Fahrerei.


----------



## ST_B (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*



katzenatze schrieb:


> Also der Arbeits-/Zockplatz vom TE ist wirklich verdammt nice! Da bekommt man direkt Bock ähnliches zu bauen.
> Wie ist der ganze Kabelsalat unter dem Tisch eigentlich gelöst, bzw. wie verhalten sich die Kabel, wenn der Tisch hoch- bzw. runtergefahren wird? Das würde mich besonders interessieren, da ich mir für meine Zockstation auch so einen schönen Tisch im neuen Jahr holen will.



Hallo & ein gesundes neues Jahr. 

Da schaut man seit langem mal wieder hier vorbei und stellt fest, dass man auf die letzten Nachrichten gar nicht geantwortet hat.

Dafür also ein Sorry von meiner Seite. // Aboknopf wird gleich nochmal gedrückt.

Zum Thema Tisch: 1,50m sind mir eindeutig zu wenig Fläche wegen den zwei Monitoren. 2m mussten es dann also schon werden -> man braucht ja auch noch platz um das Getränk abzustellen.
Es ist mit Sicherheit keine "günstige" Anschaffung, aber ein vernünftiger Schreibtisch kostet leider Geld. Dadurch das ich den ganzen Tag im Office sitze bin ich tierisch froh darüber mich abends
an meinen Tisch zu stellen. Und ja... stellenweise wird auch im stehen gezockt  oder eben ganz weit unten wenn der Playseat angeschlossen wird.

Das Thema Verkabelung: Ein spannendes Thema wo ich auch "lernen" musste. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als die Verkabelung fertig zu haben... und man fährt den Tisch hoch... und alles wird dunkel... weil sich die Kabel auf halben Weg verabschiedet haben...
So erging es mir beim ersten Anschließen... Logischerweise müssen die Kabel entsprechendes Spiel bekommen und auch die Möglichkeit sich zu bewegen. Hinterher weiß man sowas aber.

Da für mich die Kabel aber nicht "wild in der Gegend rumbaumeln" dürfen musste ich mir da was einfallen lassen.

Ich habe die festen Kabel welche unabhängig der Höhe des Tisches verlegt werden konnten entsprechend fest verbaut. (Strom & LAN)

Alle anderen Kabel wurden in Kabelstränge verpackt und diese stellenweise fest verbaut und stellenweise flexibel gehalten.

Wichtig dabei ist die Verkabelung mit dem maximalen weg zu machen... (Tisch komplett hochgefahren, Maus und Tastatur soweit wie möglich weg, Displayhalter auf Anschlag)
Und dann geht man von oben nach unten durch. Die ganzen Netzteile (2 Tischmotoren, 2 Monitore, 3 aktive USB Hubs, Tastatur sowie die 3er Steckdosenleiste) habe ich in einen Schacht
unter dem Tisch montiert. Hier habe ich mich dazu entschlossen Dachrinnen-Laub-Schutz zu nehmen. Der Lässt sich einfach auch die passende länge bringen, ist flexibel, schwarz und hat Löcher.
Durch die Löcher brauch ich mir keine Sorgen um Wärme machen und ein weiterer Vorteil... Man kann Kabelbinder benutzen  Festgehalten wird das ganze mit 3 passenden Winkeln.

Ich finde es sieht soweit gut aus. Sicherlich wäre eine voll verkleidete Lösung schöner, aber auch wesentlich teurer... und ob ich da alles rein bekomme?

Die Kabel von den USB Geräten von und zu den Hubs wurden ebenfalls "ordentlich" unter dem Tisch entlang geführt.

Klingt alles sehr kompliziert - ist es aber nicht. Und wenigstens kann ich mir sicher sein, dass nicht eines Tages eine Katze beginnt mit den Kabeln zu spielen.

Ein paar Fotos hab ich euch auch mal gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Derzeit bin ich am Überlegen einen Deskmount zu machen... Also nicht alles IN den Tisch, sondern quasi als Aufsatz. Wer da Ideen und Anregungen hat 

PS: die Eckdaten des Systems haben sich inzwischen auch geändert. Wen es interessiert

Eckdaten des Systems:
ASUS Maximus VI Extreme (EKWB Cooling)
Intel Core i7 4770K (EKWB Cooling) @ 4,4 GHz
32 GB Corsair Venegance
2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 - Leider noch Luftgekühlt
be quite! Dark Power Pro 1200W
2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB SSD RAID 0
4x Western Digital HDD 1TB – 2x RAID 1

Kühlung:
1x EKWB 360 Radiator 40mm
1x Aqua Computer aquastream XT usb
1x EKWB 250mm Ausgleichsbehälter
1x Bitfenix Durchflusssensor
2x Temperatursensoren
Aquatube für 4 HDDs
NZXT Lüftersteuerung für die Radiator

Displays:
LG 29“ Display - LG29EA93
LG 24" TouchScreen - LG 23ET83V

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ST_B (16. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hallo,

*mir wurde gesagt, dass das was hier Stand nicht gern gesehen wird.... demnach delete*

Aber als weitere Information für euch: heute wurde eine neue Tischplatte geordert. Hochglanzweiß

Da wird dann der Touchscreen eingelassen. Ich bin nur noch am Überlegen ob fest, oder flexibel. ..


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Sowas wird in der Regel von Moderatoren mit gelber Karte geahndet.
Ich würde es entfernen


----------



## ST_B (16. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Ups--- Danke für den Tip wird direkt entfernt


----------



## ST_B (17. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Wenn jemand Interesse an den Riser Kabeln hat, oder an einem der Beiden Kreisläufe kurze PM an mich. 

Frau hat gesagt ich soll den Schrank endlich mal aufräumen


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Mich würde interessieren was es für Kabel sind die im PCIe Slot sind und z.B. zur Grafikkarte führen.  Das bedeutet doch das es nicht notwendig ist die Karte Direkt aufs Mainboard zu machen sondern man die wie du auch woanders anbringen kann. 
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## ST_B (18. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Hallo Diablo,

Du hast vollkommen Recht. Mit diesen Riser Kabeln kannst du die Grafikkarten ca. 45 cm "verlegen"

es handelt sich um folgende Kabel:

8KC3-0726-0500 3M Electronic Solutions Division | Mouser 

Ich habe extra die teuren genommen, weil die als einzige - mir bekannte - vernünftig geschirmt sind und die volle PCI Express 16x Bandbreite ohne Verlust unterstützen. Ebenso ist es mit den Kabeln möglich ein SLI System zu betrieben OHNE von Crosstalk betroffen zu sein. 

Die Kabel sowie einen der Beiden Kreisläufe benötige ich nicht mehr. Von daher kannst du dich gern melden


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Ohh mein Gott sind die Kabel Teuer. Ich ging von max 10 Euro aus. Aber das ist ja schon Extrem. Kann man mit diesen Kabeln auch Soundkarte usw... verbinden ?


----------



## ST_B (18. März 2015)

*AW: Die Wasserkühlung an der Wand*

Alles was über PCI Express angeschlossen wird, kann über diese Kabel verlegt werden. Soundkarten haben doch aktuell den kleineren Anschluss, oder? - Da bin ich mir nicht 100% sicher.

Datenblatt: (Aber ich persönlich werde daraus nicht schlau ^^ )
http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/1/8KC3-0726-XXXX-237806.pdf


----------

